# Netgear DGN1000V3 with BSNL broadband not working.



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 12, 2015)

Anybody having same setup got it working?

WI FI is up.

Net works with a modem + D link shareport go.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2015)

run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post the result for both setups:net working,net not working.


----------

